# D40x compatibility with 8GB SDHC?



## shivaswrath (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey gang, I know my D40x works well with my 4 GB SDHC card and my 2GB Ultra II SD card, has anyone tried the new Extreme III SDHC cards out on their Nikon D40(x)?? Link: 8GB

Or for that matter, even with the Ultra II 8GB Model





I'm going abroad for my honeymoon without a laptop, so I'd like to have enough memory (and since I'm a noob, I tend to take a lot of continuous shots!)

Thanks!


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to have a d40x and if my memory serves me correctly then it's compatible with all SDHC cards, i.e. both the cards shown above.


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 11, 2008)

Antithesis said:


> I used to have a d40x and if my memory serves me correctly then it's compatible with all SDHC cards, i.e. both the cards shown above.




8 GIG !!!

I must have that just for the sake of having a 8 gig memory card.


----------



## Antithesis (Jan 11, 2008)

I want one of those


----------



## Viperjet (Jan 11, 2008)

And how many years would I have to save up for to make the  down payment on that?  


With the taking lots of continuous shots, try to take more time framing the shot than just snapping.  I've gotten better shots that way.


----------



## shivaswrath (Jan 12, 2008)

woah momma, 32GB. . . .cool, thanks for the 8GB advice, and for anyone that's shopping for some 4GB ultra II's right now, there is a promotion going on at beachcamera.com where if you buy a 4GB SD Ultra 2, you get a $30 VISA card as a rebate (limited to 3!)

Shivas


----------

